# Detrimental temperatures for ripe queen cells?



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

JBJ;

>>keeping them at hive temperature. This has been solved by the use of a thermostatically controlled heater unit run off the cigar lighter in the car. The unit housed in a box fitted out with polystyrene blocks that have holes made to hold the queen cells. A digital thermometer on the lid giving the temperature reading.

Terry


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I usually maintain them at controlled hive temps, but in the event of a a technical malfunction how cool & for how long can a 10 day old cell get befor there is problems? I have read a few accounts of cells getting cool overnight and being fine, and some accounts of wing bud deformations. I would like to ascertain what the limits are. From what I have read overheating is worse than cooling, but neither are ideal, however the book gave no exact temp ranges.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

JBJ;

Contemporary QUEEN REARING by Harry H. Laidlaw, JR Pg 28 .Rough handling of queen cells before the wings have expanded can bruise the wing pads and result in deformed wings.Exposure of cells abnormal temperatures can also damage the wing pads.

http://members.aol.com/queenb95/queenrear.html

Terry


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

JBJ;
If you look closely at this video you'll see how Dr Dustman handles queen cells.

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018010220000000_lo.asx

Terry


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

This information I know, what I am curious about is what are the exact tolerances are in degrees. For instance, what if the weather takes a turn for the cold and it is time to harvest cells, there will be some moment where the cells are not at hive temps, or theremostat malfunctions on an incubator and say they sit over night at 75 instead of 91. Would you throw the cells out? Maybe in one instance but not the other? There must be some measurable parameters in terms of degrees versus time exposed at said temp, and age of the cell. The video is very interesting. Thank you Terry.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Terry,

Some work was done on this several years ago by Taber. He published that eggs and small larvae can tolerate temps down to 70 so long as the humidity is high. Their development is delayed in proportion to the temperature with cooler temps resulting in slower developing larvae. IIRC, he indicated damage to 9 to 14 day queens from temps of 80 degrees for more than 30 minutes. I don't recall if he looked at high temps.

Fusion


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks Fusion; 
I'll have to do some reading by Taber.

Terry


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Fusion, what was the publication?
J


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Fusion

Mr. Taber's
book, Breeding Super Bees, published by the A.I. Root Co. in 1987 is it still in print.


Terry


----------



## Hook (Jun 2, 2002)

I can tell you, that too high a temp will kill them. Ripe queen cells can tolerate pretty low temps, for a while, but exposure to high temps will cook them. I had a malfunction in my first incubator, where the temp rose to about 105 degrees, and the queens basically cooked to death. On the other hand, I had the incubator set a little low once, (about 88 degrees), and they lived. If I had to guess, I would say you have a 10 degree window for queen cells. (+-5 degrees from 94 degrees) Anything higher or lower, you would be asking for problems. And think about it this way, it is possible for a hive temps to vary that much, anything other would be an extreme. If the temps get low, the bees will cluster, if too high, they will fan.

In terms of larva, they will tolerate lower temps for short periods of time. The humidity does matter, but I do not graft in any special humidity controlled room or anything. I graft in regular air temps, but if it is cooler, or very hot, I cover the grafts with a warm paper towel. This ensures the larva will remain moist.

I have no scientific evidence for you, but rely on my own experience.


----------

